# Psycholoical issue?



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty sure this one will be locked, but I hope not because I am very serious with this one and I want to know if I am the only one who is like this. 

I understand that all furries are different and the vast majority are simply furries because the appreciate the art of it. But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that. I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry. I find animal land mammals only to be attractive. Before you start calling me a sicko, let me say this. I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal. If you don't get that then maybe this will help. As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would. Why I am like this? No clue of course. But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth. I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one. I also do not find anthros, monkeys, or apes attractive. Anything that has human features I don't find attractive. The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands. I have always been like this. I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human. Also, don't be thinking I am someone who favs beastiality and such because it, along with all other porn, I find completely repulsive. In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?

Thought I should add one final note: this thread does not express what the furry fandom is or represents. This is my own comment.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

This is like, the thought out version of that one that was locked recently.
Basically:
Ummm, please go get help.  It's normal (well, for the fandom) to have a spiritual connection with their animal/fursona (I do), but that's going too far.

Get help. Seriously.  And I mean that in the most kind was possible.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Pretty sure this one will be locked, but I hope not because I am very serious with this one and I want to know if I am the only one who is like this.
> 
> I understand that all furries are different and the vast majority are simply furries because the appreciate the art of it. But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that. I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry. I find animal land mammals only to be attractive. Before you start calling me a sicko, let me say this. I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal. If you don't get that then maybe this will help. As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would. Why I am like this? No clue of course. But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth. I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one. I also do not find anthros, monkeys, or apes attractive. Anything that has human features I don't find attractive. The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands. I have always been like this. I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human. Also, don't be thinking I am someone who favs beastiality and such because it, along with all other porn, I find completely repulsive. In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?



Nothing wrong with you.
Your just an extreme misanthrope who like many other people is not happy with the body their stuck in.

Get help if you want but that depends on whether or not you actually want to change.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> This is like, the thought out version of that one that was locked recently.
> Basically:
> Ummm, please go get help.  It's normal (well, for the fandom) to have a spiritual connection with their animal/fursona (I do), but that's going too far.
> 
> Get help. Seriously.  And I mean that in the most kind was possible.



Maybe I should make one last thing clear. I would never actually do anything with an animal. I have never and never will do that. I know better than to cross such a boundary.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Nothing wrong with you.
> Your just an extreme misanthrope who like many other people is not happy with the body their stuck in.



exactly


----------



## Zhael (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Maybe I should make one last thing clear. I would never actually do anything with an animal. I have never and never will do that. I know better than to cross such a boundary.


To actually believe you are an animal, though, is a bit too far.
I'll admit, I'd be more comfortable and free being Zhael, but I don't really think I am him, he is just part of me.
You, on the otherhand, from what I gather, actually think you are a cat.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> To actually believe you are an animal, though, is a bit too far.
> I'll admit, I'd be more comfortable and free being Zhael, but I don't really think I am him, he is just part of me.
> You, on the otherhand, from what I gather, actually think you are a cat.



Actually flattered you think that. In truth though, yes and no. I do daydream about it a great deal, but I don't act like one. I am able to seperate that part of myself and keep it in the safe manner of fantasizing.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> To actually believe you are an animal, though, is a bit too far.
> I'll admit, I'd be more comfortable and free being Zhael, but I don't really think I am him, he is just part of me.
> You, on the otherhand, from what I gather, actually think you are a cat.



OP never said he was an animal.
He said he feels like an animal.

Is that ok with you Alienkitty.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

inb4otherkin


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> OP never said he was an animal.
> He said he feels like an animal.
> 
> Is that ok with you Alienkitty.



yes, it is


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

I think you may have schizophrenia.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, didnt most of us say we had some anamalistic tendancies in that other thread.
So is alien really that worse for feeling like she actually has a fully anamalistic inclination?

As i see it, theres nothing very wrong with you feeling like an animal trapped in human form.
Just as long as it doesnt bleed out into 'other' areas of your life.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that.


Fasten your seat belts folks, we're in for a wild ride.


> I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry.


  "I will go ahead and straight-out say that my orientation is non-material fiction."


> I find animal land mammals only to be attractive.


  All humans technically do, seeing as we're land-mammals and it'd be a bit difficult to continue the species if you never fucked another human.


> I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal,


 Wait for it...


> I see myself as an animal


  Woo!  OP is an otherkin! 


> wanting to be in love with another animal.


  If I think I'm an animal, it's not bestiality.


> As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would.


  You realize marriage is a human concept, yes?


> But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth.


This is fair enough, you can't really argue what looks beautiful to you.  

... Wait, you are talking physically repulsive, yes?


> I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one.


  You hate having a lifespan greater than twenty years, being capable of understanding things beyond "I can eat this and live" and "This is what I need to do to fuck her / be fucked by him", laws, having cures to several diseases, etc?


> Anything that has human features I don't find attractive.


  Except marriage.


> The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands.


  And marriage. 


> In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?


  Not I.  In fact, I made a thread on this a few days back (a thread on misanthropy).  I'm going to continue enjoying my literature, being able to talk with people across the world, valuing my education, and not having to worry about starvation / a random predator jumping me in my home.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think you may have schizophrenia.



Thats a bit extreme.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2009)

First of all you're confusing the term "furry" with "zoo."  Furry has nothing to do with actual RL animals or an attraction to them.  It's anthropomorphic animals that's furry.

I think you could be into people but just not know it or know what it is you want, yet.  There's a lot of things that could cause you to feel this way.  I don't think it's natural and I think most likely there's some underlying problem causing it.

That's just my opinion.  If there isn't a problem and you're really only attracted to animals that kind of sucks...  I've found that the things you are into or what turns you on can even change in the course of your lifetime though so if you want to try to change I'd do like others recommended and seek professional help.



AlienkittyII said:


> I also _*do not find anthros*_, monkeys, or apes attractive.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal.


Is there really a difference? An animal (including humans) in love with another individual of a different species is still crossing a boundary. Stick with your own kind. You are a human, therefore you belong with other humans.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Is there really a difference? An animal (including humans) in love with another individual of a different species is still crossing a boundary. Stick with your own kind. You are a human, therefore you belong with other humans.



You can't have a romantic relationship with an animal.  That's stupid.

There's nothing to share because you can't even communicate on the same level.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> You can't have a romantic relationship with an animal.  That's stupid.
> 
> There's nothing to share because you can't even communicate on the same level.



^^ this

what i meant by 'other' areas :/


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Get help.


----------



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Pretty sure this one will be locked, but I hope not because I am very serious with this one and I want to know if I am the only one who is like this.
> 
> I understand that all furries are different and the vast majority are simply furries because the appreciate the art of it. But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that. I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry. I find animal land mammals only to be attractive. Before you start calling me a sicko, let me say this. I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal. If you don't get that then maybe this will help. As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would. Why I am like this? No clue of course. But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth. I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one. I also do not find anthros, monkeys, or apes attractive. Anything that has human features I don't find attractive. The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands. I have always been like this. I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human. Also, don't be thinking I am someone who favs beastiality and such because it, along with all other porn, I find completely repulsive. In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?


Okay, so you're into beastiality? It's seems like it. NO OFFENCE THOUGH!


----------



## Takun (Sep 11, 2009)

Animals are terrible too.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Thats a bit extreme.



Cry about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

And besides, if you were a non-human animal, you wouldn't be treated special.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Ricky said:


> First of all you're confusing the term "furry" with "zoo."  Furry has nothing to do with actual RL animals or an attraction to them.  It's anthropomorphic animals that's furry.
> 
> I think you could be into people but just not know it or know what it is you want, yet.  There's a lot of things that could cause you to feel this way.  I don't think it's natural and I think most likely there's some underlying problem causing it.
> 
> That's just my opinion.  If there isn't a problem and you're really only attracted to animals that kind of sucks...  I've found that the things you are into or what turns you on can even change in the course of your lifetime though so if you want to try to change I'd do like others recommended and seek professional help.



idk if I really want help. I don't mind who I am and this doesn't interfere with any other aspect of my life. and yeah it may be some underlying problem. I have always been outcatsed by both family and people i come across. Been basically treated as and raised as an animal my whole life now that I think about it. had to sleep on the floor and even was fed meals that were basically table scraps in foster homes. This way of living is still pretty much the same today. only difference being is i am homeless now. and I am staying with pple who are just as bad as the foster parents i had. I have been called nothing but worthless and stupid throught out my whole life. No one ever really taught me anything except my school teachers. as for books, i seem to not be able to comprehend what I read half the time so no help there. so yeah, u get my point. sorry for being wordy.



prettylilpup said:


> Is there really a difference? An animal (including humans) in love with another individual of a different species is still crossing a boundary. Stick with your own kind. You are a human, therefore you belong with other humans.



would like to if i could



Ricky said:


> You can't have a romantic relationship with an animal.  That's stupid.



duh


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 11, 2009)

Cuddling up in a den is fun.
Eh, besides that...

Hm.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

wow. 

either you're 13-16 year old who has yet to understand what anything is, or you're seriously fucked.

or you could be a troll, but I doubt that. 

I'll bet you havent graduated highschool yet though.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2009)

If you're telling the truth, OP, please get some help. That really is not normal.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> Cry about it.



What exactly do you think schizophrenia is?


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think you may have schizophrenia.



Main Entry:	schizoÂ·phreÂ·nia 
Pronunciation: \ËŒskit-sÉ™-ËˆfrÄ“-nÄ“-É™\
Function: noun
Etymology: New Latin
Date: 1912
1 : a psychotic disorder characterized by loss of contact with the environment, by noticeable deterioration in the level of functioning in everyday life, and by disintegration of personality expressed as disorder of feeling, thought (as delusions), perception (as hallucinations), and behavior â€”called also dementia praecox â€” compare paranoid schizophrenia

Doesn't seem all that relevant to me.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And besides, if you were a non-human animal, you wouldn't be treated special.



umm...I don't really care about being treated special.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> wow.
> 
> either you're 13-16 year old who has yet to understand what anything is, or you're seriously fucked.
> 
> ...





> Age
> 23



Nope, not a teen.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> wow.
> 
> either you're 13-16 year old who has yet to understand what anything is, or you're seriously fucked.
> 
> ...



like zeke said, i am 23 years old. And I am definately not a troll. I have just been cut off from the world. To afraid to really hang with humans.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Main Entry:    schizoÂ·phreÂ·nia
> Pronunciation: \ËŒskit-sÉ™-ËˆfrÄ“-nÄ“-É™\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: New Latin
> ...



no, i think it is relevant


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, you're a bit broken there AlienKitty


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah, you're a bit broken there AlienKitty


 
QUICK!! GET ALL THE KING'S HORSES AND ALL THE KING'S MEN!!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> like zeke said, i am 23 years old. And I am definately not a troll. I have just been cut off from the world. To afraid to really hang with humans.



Not socializing is not a good thing.
Unless you want to become the lady in the neighborhood that speaks in gibberish and throws cats at people.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Main Entry:	schizoÂ·phreÂ·nia
> Pronunciation: \ËŒskit-sÉ™-ËˆfrÄ“-nÄ“-É™\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: New Latin
> ...



It does seem relevant to the way she typed it out.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not socializing is not a good thing.
> Unless you want to become the lady in the neighborhood that speaks in gibberish and throws cats at people.



you know, that might actually work for aliencat.... 
might get them out of the house more.

my advice: move out.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 11, 2009)

although it would be pretty sweet to actually look like your fursona, I do not in any way consider myself an animal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> although it would be pretty sweet to actually look like your fursona, I do not in any way consider myself an animal.



I would be scared shitless if I looked like my fursona.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 11, 2009)

Really now.


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> although it would be pretty sweet to actually look like your fursona, I do not in any way consider myself an animal.



I agree. Except for the catch that no one else would, and you would thus be a freak and outcast.

Virtual reality better get on its horse.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> Cry about it.



Holy shit you are like TEH DEFINITION OF DOUCHE!!!!!!1!!!1!!


no but seriously though i hope you fucking masturbate yourself bloody you rotten piece of shit fuck you


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you know, that might actually work for aliencat....
> might get them out of the house more.
> 
> my advice: move out.



I could imagine it right now.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy shit you are like TEH DEFINITION OF DOUCHE!!!!!!1!!!1!!



I know.
He takes the traits of all of us and makes it 90% worse.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I would be scared shitless if I looked like my fursona.


 
I wouldm't be able to stop touching myself.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> What exactly do you think schizophrenia is?





Novaluna said:


> Main Entry:    schizoÂ·phreÂ·nia
> Pronunciation: \ËŒskit-sÉ™-ËˆfrÄ“-nÄ“-É™\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: New Latin
> ...





AlienkittyII said:


> no, i think it is relevant





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It does seem relevant to the way she typed it out.



Looks like we got ourselves a little misunderstandin hurr. :V


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Holy shit you are like TEH DEFINITION OF DOUCHE!!!!!!1!!!1!!
> 
> 
> no but seriously though i hope you fucking masturbate yourself bloody you rotten piece of shit fuck you



My E-rep noooooooooo.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol.
Another furry going _"HUMENS IS BAD!!! HATE! FURRIES ROOL!"_

There's a line between light fantasy, and actually letting it impact how you think and act towards the outside world.

Please discover that line, or see a psychiatrist.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Lol.
> Another furry going _"HUMENS IS BAD!!! HATE! FURRIES ROOL!"_
> 
> There's a line between light fantasy, and actually letting it impact how you think and act towards the outside world.
> ...



Yea pretty much, the OP isn't in the realm of normal thinking.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I wouldm't be able to stop touching myself.




OH YOU.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> no, i think it is relevant



Are you socially withdrawn?
Do you experience auditory or visual hallucinations?
Do you experience delusions such as paranoia?
Do you sometimes go into a catatonic state or completely break down without warning?
Do you lack emotions or feel them very weakly?
Have you become extremely disorganized and unable to think coherently?
Are you losing the will to do anything?

Schizophrenia is very serious in all its types and completely disturbs the life of the sufferer. If you had it you'd kinda notice.

@Uro: Don't go throwing that diagnosis around like its depression.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> OH YOU.


 

Gufu fu fu fu fu fu


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Are you socially withdrawn?
> Do you experience delusions such as paranoia?
> Do you lack emotions or feel them very weakly?
> Have you become extremely disorganized and unable to think coherently?
> Are you losing the will to do anything?


  All of these apply to OP.  They are socially withdrawn, have the delusion that they think themselves an animal, pretty sure they mentioned elsewhere a lack of certain emotions [apologies if confusing you for another Alien], coherency and "feel like an animal" sometimes go hand in hand (depending on the severity), and they've lost the will to attempt pursuing human relations.  Furthermore:



> Do you sometimes go into a catatonic state or completely break down without warning?
> 
> Do experience auditory or visual hallucinations?


  Both of these are unknown to us.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Gufu fu fu fu fu fu




I guess it's up to OP to choose what they want in this gif.

http://91.121.132.199/gifs/15377.gif


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I guess it's up to OP to choose what they want in this gif.
> 
> http://91.121.132.199/gifs/15377.gif


 

Moar cowbell?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

memes ftw
taste the awesome!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I guess it's up to OP to choose what they want in this gif.
> 
> http://91.121.132.199/gifs/15377.gif


If I just want the mirror, what am I?


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If I just want the mirror, what am I?



a girl? XD


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> All of these apply to OP.  They are socially withdrawn, have the delusion that they think themselves an animal, pretty sure they mentioned elsewhere a lack of certain emotions [apologies if confusing you for another Alien], coherency and "feel like an animal" sometimes go hand in hand (depending on the severity), and they've lost the will to attempt pursuing human relations.  Furthermore:
> 
> Both of these are unknown to us.



Wait for the OP to post before you start making conclusions.

Futhermore: I can see the problem with the second line. My bad:smile:
                 but whats wrong with the fourth line??


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> a girl? XD



TRUE DAT!

just because it relates to the topic as OP is a fur and is crazy:


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> a girl? XD


 
OH NO YOU DIN'T!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Wait for the OP to post before you start making conclusions.


  Conclusions?  The top things were all stuff the OP admitted to... in the OPENING POST.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> a girl? XD


Are you sure? 





- looks down pants -

Oh...
no.
Wait.
Yeah, I guess I am.

Lol.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's the Matrix *TELLING* you you're a girl.  You've got to fight it!! COME ON!! YOU'RE THE ONLY CHANCE THE WORLD HAS GOT!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> I think you may have schizophrenia.


 
my dead uncle had schizophrenia D:


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah, you're a bit broken there AlienKitty



No doubt about that for sure.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not socializing is not a good thing.
> Unless you want to become the lady in the neighborhood that speaks in gibberish and throws cats at people.



lol would it shock you if i told you that i am allergic to cats? 

Anyways, yes I am messed up, and yeah maybe I should see help. The problem is I don't trust doctors of any kind. Ever since I got to watch them nearly kill my mother with meds I said to myslef, "i am never seeking help from these murderers."


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Conclusions?  The top things were all stuff the OP admitted to... in the OPENING POST.



Your paraphrasing.

The OP does not think she is an animal.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> The problem is I don't trust doctors of any kind. Ever since I got to watch them nearly kill my mother with meds I said to myslef, "i am never seeking help from these murderers."



Doctors have saved many, many more people than they have killed.

Also, you don't have to take prescription drugs if you don't believe in them.  Just go see a councilor or something.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Your paraphrasing.
> 
> The OP does not think she is an animal.



That's right, I don't.




Ricky said:


> Doctors have saved many, many more people than they have killed.
> 
> Also, you don't have to take prescription drugs if you don't believe in them.  Just go see a councilor or something.



I once did take counsuling for my bad temper and was even institutionalized for it at one point. I am still pretty the same after that place so stuff like that doesn't help either. I guess it is safe to conclude that I am crazy and there isn't a thing anyone can do about it


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I once did take counsuling for my bad temper and was even institutionalized for it. I am still pretty the same after that place so stuff like that doesn't help either. I guess it is safe to conclude that I am crazy and there isn't a thing anyone can do about it




with this being said, I'd say there is a high chance you to a varying degree have schizophrenia. 

some things you could do about it are:

1) see a psychiatrist and a psychologist. 
2) force yourself to socialize more often
3) understand what is normal and what is not normal. Identify your delusions.
4)and above all, remember that happiness stems from a sane mind.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> with this being said, I'd say there is a high chance you to a varying degree have schizophrenia.
> 
> some things you could do about it are:
> 
> ...



easier said then done. Your own psychosis is hard and even sometimes impossible to conquer.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> easier said then done. Your own psychosis is hard and even sometimes impossible to conquer.



yup.
that's why you have to move slow and deliberately. 

but the first step is to believe that you can conquer yourself.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yup.
> that's why you have to move slow and deliberately.
> 
> but the first step is to believe that you can conquer yourself.



Actually the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me. Words of encouragement I almost never hear. Sadly though, I am a lost cause. I am happy with the way I am and the way I think. I am just not happy with the way almost all humans I meet treat me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Actually the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me. Words of encouragement I almost never hear.



aw... why thankyou!
I say this from experience. 

and yeah. sometimes I can be an ass. 

plus, this forum is like the furry version of 4chan.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> aw... why thankyou!
> I say this from experience.
> 
> and yeah. sometimes I can be an ass.
> ...



lol i don't even know what that is


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol i don't even know what that is



oh. 

http://4chan.org

also another reason why everyone was up in arms was because so many people misinterpret what the furry fandom is about. Most of the furry fandom dont believe they are an animal trapped in a human body and hence most of the furry fandom condones anyone who believes that if they try to join the fandom.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> oh.
> 
> http://4chan.org
> 
> also another reason why everyone was up in arms was because so many people misinterpret what the furry fandom is about. Most of the furry fandom dont believe they are an animal trapped in a human body and hence most of the furry fandom condones anyone who believes that if they try to join the fandom.



I will click it in a second. and yeah i know, but I just wanted to get that out. I like hearing other peoples' opinions both the good and the bad. Incase I am kicked out of this place for this, I will go ahead and offer my apologies for posting it.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Actually the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me. Words of encouragement I almost never hear. Sadly though, I am a lost cause. I am happy with the way I am and the way I think. I am just not happy with the way almost all humans I meet treat me.



dont ever think your a lost cause.
it cannot help when you do.
I used to suffer badly from depression, and couldnt find a way out.
I felt like nothing could be done, that i was gone from the brink if you will.

But i had to realise, i wasnt so bad. Having confidence in yourself, no matter how you find it, goes a long way.

@ur last sentance. Hey, i know. The way i get treated by some people, even those who are supposed to be friends, sometimes boils my blood. I dont know why being different is such a bad thing.
If you can be happy with yourself, and the way you feel, then to hell with what some people think. it took me a very long time to see that.

Just be yourself, beacuse as my motto says 'if you cant be yourself, then you cant be anything'

@zcarlo, ugh 4chan *holds head in hands and shakes*


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

You seem too normal for 4chan.
4chan is a collection of trolls who think they are in control of the world.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Are you socially withdrawn?
> Do you experience auditory or visual hallucinations?
> Do you experience delusions such as paranoia?
> Do you sometimes go into a catatonic state or completely break down without warning?
> ...





Attaman said:


> All of these apply to OP.  They are socially withdrawn, have the delusion that they think themselves an animal, pretty sure they mentioned elsewhere a lack of certain emotions [apologies if confusing you for another Alien], coherency and "feel like an animal" sometimes go hand in hand (depending on the severity), and they've lost the will to attempt pursuing human relations.  Furthermore:
> 
> Both of these are unknown to us.



Pretty much what Arraman said. Anyhow, you're 17 you have much less an understanding of what schizophrenia is than I do. You only need to show 2 of the symptoms for at least a month to be diagnosed with it according to the DSM-IV which is more or less the bible for psychologists. Also, way to fail at borderline sarcasm, do you have aspergers?


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> dont ever think your a lost cause.
> it cannot help when you do.
> I used to suffer badly from depression, and couldnt find a way out.
> I felt like nothing could be done, that i was gone from the brink if you will.
> ...



I agree with u if u can't be urself, u can't be anything. 
And lol yeah I remember now being warned about 4chan.



Sparticle said:


> You seem too normal for 4chan.
> 4chan is a collection of trolls who think they are in control of the world.



normal? :3 how sweet


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> Anyhow, you're 17 you have much less an understanding of what schizophrenia is than I do.



You got me there, although I do have a close friend who has schizophrenia.



Uro said:


> You only need to show 2 of the symptoms for at least a month to be diagnosed with it according to the DSM-IV which is more or less the bible for psychologists.



I am aware of that.



Uro said:


> , way to fail at borderline sarcasm



Where was I being sarcastic???



Uro said:


> you have aspergers?



Dunno probably. But this isn't my thread, its alienkittys.


----------



## Night-Leopard-800 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow. That's... amazing. I certainly don't feel that way, but... wow.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Night-Leopard-800 said:


> Wow. That's... amazing. I certainly don't feel that way, but... wow.



I have heard even more bazaar cases than mine.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I have heard even more bazaar cases than mine.



FUCK YOU IM A DRAGON. Lol


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> FUCK YOU IM A DRAGON. Lol



lol cool


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, As long as you're not humping animals, i'm fine with you. It seems that like too many others you're not a fan of who you are, what you were born into, or even anyone else born into it aswell. It's not too uncommon to hear this kind of story here in the fandom. I'd say, seek some sort of professional help (I'm not being mean, honest.) for how you feel. You won't be transforming into a quadruped anytime soon, so it's best if you can make due with what you were given. I personally, am not a fan of the human form myself. I find humans to be in many ways, repulsive. But I am a human, and that's not changing, And it's not going to keep me from being attracted to other humans. Honestly, the only advice i can give is seek some help from a professional, so you can learn to cope with your hatred of humanity. You can't live life never having any relationships because humans disgust you. Sorry, I'm really trying not to sound like an asshat, but really.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Dogwolfe said:


> Well, As long as you're not humping animals, i'm fine with you. It seems that like too many others you're not a fan of who you are, what you were born into, or even anyone else born into it aswell. It's not too uncommon to hear this kind of story here in the fandom. I'd say, seek some sort of professional help (I'm not being mean, honest.) for how you feel. You won't be transforming into a quadruped anytime soon, so it's best if you can make due with what you were given. I personally, am not a fan of the human form myself. I find humans to be in many ways, repulsive. But I am a human, and that's not changing, And it's not going to keep me from being attracted to other humans. Honestly, the only advice i can give is seek some help from a professional, so you can learn to cope with your hatred of humanity. You can't live life never having any relationships because humans disgust you. Sorry, I'm really trying not to sound like an asshat, but really.



It's quite alright. I have been told this many times and have yet to find a way to see past it. Despite it all though, I do have a human boyfriend. Like I said earlier, I do like the way some human minds work. And I love the way his does. So, I am not at a complete loss for interacting with other humans. We all learn to adapt with ourselves one way or the other.


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> It's quite alright. I have been told this many times and have yet to find a way to see past it. Despite it all, I do have a human boyfriend. Like I said I do like the way some human minds work. And I love the his does. So, I am not at a complete loss for interacting with other humans.


 Well, at least you've got that. ^.^ I'm really not an ass. Honest! xP


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Dogwolfe said:


> Well, at least you've got that. ^.^ I'm really not an ass. Honest! xP



lol. i will just take your word for it.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> You got me there, although I do have a close friend who has schizophrenia.


Having a friend with schizophrenia doesn't make you an expert on it. Do you know which of his neurological receptors are blocking which chemicals? Do you know what type of schizophrenia  it is, or what led up to the onset of it or even what causes it?



Sparticle said:


> I am aware of that.


I'm sure you did...



Sparticle said:


> Where was I being sarcastic???


*facepalm* I wasn't referring to you.



Sparticle said:


> Dunno probably. But this isn't my thread, its alienkittys.


I'm leaning towards yes.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 11, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasy_(psychology)

Perhaps? Or maybe your simply not attracted to humans, period. I don't know, If you are planning to see a therapist, I suggest not seeing a behavioral/cognitive, they won't help you. Psychotherapy could help, but they won't tell you what they think is wrong with you. Humanistic will just tell you that whatever makes you feel.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasy_(psychology)
> 
> Perhaps? Or maybe your simply not attracted to humans, period. I don't know, If you are planning to see a therapist, I suggest not seeing a behavioral/cognitive, they won't help you. Psychotherapy could help, but they won't tell you what they think is wrong with you. Humanistic will just tell you that whatever makes you feel.



idk what it is lol


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasy_(psychology)
> 
> Perhaps? Or maybe your simply not attracted to humans, period. I don't know, If you are planning to see a therapist, I suggest not seeing a behavioral/cognitive, they won't help you. Psychotherapy could help, but they won't tell you what they think is wrong with you. Humanistic will just tell you that whatever makes you feel.



Psycho analysis is BS, Freud is so outdated.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> Psycho analysis is BS, Freud is so outdated.



Freud was filled with BS, and he was a horrible sexist. But it's what other people did with his theories that makes him important. Such theories as Object orientation came from a Freud theory. Psychotherapy doesn't work on a lot of people, but it is good for people who want to kind of talk- since the therapist barely talks to them except for the occasional question.

Behavioral/cognitive therapy is a different story though.

EDIT: Plus that's why people now call themselves 'Neo-Freudian' XP


----------



## Vatz (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Pretty sure this one will be locked, but I hope not because I am very serious with this one and I want to know if I am the only one who is like this.
> 
> I understand that all furries are different and the vast majority are simply furries because the appreciate the art of it. But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that. I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry. I find animal land mammals only to be attractive. Before you start calling me a sicko, let me say this. I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal. If you don't get that then maybe this will help. As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would. Why I am like this? No clue of course. But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth. I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one. I also do not find anthros, monkeys, or apes attractive. Anything that has human features I don't find attractive. The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands. I have always been like this. I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human. Also, don't be thinking I am someone who favs beastiality and such because it, along with all other porn, I find completely repulsive. In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?
> 
> Thought I should add one final note: this thread does not express what the furry fandom is or represents. This is my own comment.


 

...


My first opinion?
... Okay....

I think you need to take a gun to your head.

My second one? I agree with everyone else. Find some professional help and see what's making you wish you weren't human. _I_ wish I wasn't human, but I don't hate myself because I am.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 11, 2009)

Vatz said:


> ...
> 
> 
> My first opinion?
> ...



lol, nice advise on your first suggestion.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 11, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol, nice advise on your first suggestion.


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 11, 2009)

Go make some real human friends.

No seriously, people need to enjoy what the fuck they have.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 11, 2009)

AK, do you function when needed, like with ppl, or school or just differing environments?


----------



## aftershok (Sep 11, 2009)

schizophrenia, really,,  when there are so many other Axis 1 identifiers.  In addition to Axis 4,, and what about her GAF,,  blah,, blah,, blah


----------



## aftershok (Sep 12, 2009)

No one is a lost cause,, ever,,  and every person in the world can gain a diagnosis,,  Be well,,


----------



## Uro (Sep 12, 2009)

aftershok said:


> AK, do you function when needed, like with ppl, or school or just differing environments?





aftershok said:


> schizophrenia, really,,  when there are so many other Axis 1 identifiers.  In addition to Axis 4,, and what about her GAF,,  blah,, blah,, blah





aftershok said:


> No one is a lost cause,, ever,,  and every person in the world can gain a diagnosis,,  Be well,,



Where can I get the drugs you're using?


----------



## aftershok (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL,,  I wish it was that easy to fix,,,


----------



## Uro (Sep 12, 2009)

aftershok said:


> LOL,,  I wish it was that easy to fix,,,



No really, where can I get them?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 12, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Pretty sure this one will be locked, but I hope not because I am very serious with this one and I want to know if I am the only one who is like this.
> 
> I understand that all furries are different and the vast majority are simply furries because the appreciate the art of it. But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that. I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry. I find animal land mammals only to be attractive. Before you start calling me a sicko, let me say this. I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal. If you don't get that then maybe this will help. As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would. Why I am like this? No clue of course. But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth. I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one. I also do not find anthros, monkeys, or apes attractive. Anything that has human features I don't find attractive. The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands. I have always been like this. I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human. Also, don't be thinking I am someone who favs beastiality and such because it, along with all other porn, I find completely repulsive. In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?
> 
> Thought I should add one final note: this thread does not express what the furry fandom is or represents. This is my own comment.


 
Maybe some folks need to stop bashin this kid for his views just because they cant understand the underlying cause ofr this different thinking.

Do you believe in this viewpoint because your as sick of humans as I am?  That being said, you already dont realize that humans are animals?  Their carnal instincts are oftne the pure driving force behind many of their schemes.  As such, you should possibly read some stories of humans actually doing positive things, because, despite the polluted world this earth has become, there ARE stories out there of folks who didnt give into their base animalistic instincts.  Maybe you should stop focusing on the bad part of humanity as much as you should concentrate on an equal balance of them.  The fact still stands that a balanced mind can see all things.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Sep 12, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> idk if I really want help. I don't mind who I am and this doesn't interfere with any other aspect of my life. and yeah it may be some underlying problem. I have always been outcatsed by both family and people i come across. Been basically treated as and raised as an animal my whole life now that I think about it. had to sleep on the floor and even was fed meals that were basically table scraps in foster homes. This way of living is still pretty much the same today. only difference being is i am homeless now. and I am staying with pple who are just as bad as the foster parents i had. I have been called nothing but worthless and stupid throught out my whole life. No one ever really taught me anything except my school teachers. as for books, i seem to not be able to comprehend what I read half the time so no help there. so yeah, u get my point. sorry for being wordy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


growing up like that you probably would benefit from some help from a psychologist. not trying to make fun of you or anything, but anyone growing up like that is bound to have mental issues.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 12, 2009)

See? I told you he has a loathing of humans.  Its a rough world out there kid.  Id less challenge his way of thinking as I would simply let you folks know that a kid thats been abused by the world will come to hate it, OR they will come to love something else.  

Just because he thinks out of the box doesnt mean that he has issues.  Probably means that he has potential more than anything.  As for you, Id suggest getting some work in a pet shop or something along those lines.  Your right on one thing: Working with animals does a great deal for ones soul.  I used to go to the Animal Shelter and I loved feeling needed there.


----------



## hitokage (Sep 12, 2009)

Uro said:


> You only need to show 2 of the symptoms for at least a month to be diagnosed with it according to the DSM-IV which is more or less the bible for psychologists.


I'm just going to state while that may true, depending on which symptoms are showing it could just place it on the short-list of possible diagnoses. Meaning further monitoring and elimination of other diagnoses would be required to arrive at the final diagnosis.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol would it shock you if i told you that i am allergic to cats?
> 
> Anyways, yes I am messed up, and yeah maybe I should see help. The problem is I don't trust doctors of any kind. Ever since I got to watch them nearly kill my mother with meds I said to myslef, "i am never seeking help from these murderers."




Throw dogs at people and speak in gibberish?


Neither do I....In general I hate hospitals and doctors scare me (Even though I have to go because of a heart condition, but I avoid taking the meds).


----------



## Uro (Sep 12, 2009)

hitokage said:


> I'm just going to state while that may true, depending on which symptoms are showing it could just place it on the short-list of possible diagnoses. Meaning further monitoring and elimination of other diagnoses would be required to arrive at the final diagnosis.



Of course, a lot of those symptoms also fall into categories of other illnesses as well. We also don't know all the other factors as well like SES, living situation, stressors, ect. Which can play into it as well.


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 12, 2009)

aftershok said:


> schizophrenia, really,,  when there are so many other Axis 1 identifiers.  In addition to Axis 4,, and what about her GAF,,  blah,, blah,, blah




OP isn't schizophrenic, why does everyone have to suggest schizophrenia first? :/


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 12, 2009)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> OP isn't schizophrenic, why does everyone have to suggest schizophrenia first? :/



This X10000000000000000


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> As such, you should possibly read some stories of humans actually doing positive things, because, despite the polluted world this earth has become, there ARE stories out there of folks who didnt give into their base animalistic instincts.


  Quite a lot, in fact.  The only reason they tend to get ignored is because the media love that (violence) shit.  

Personally I'd say to take a look into the potential cures for radiation sickness coming along, the wonderful images we've taken from space, read up on people saving another's life (try some firefighter stories), check out Alexander the Great perhaps, maybe a few other things.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2009)

aftershok said:


> schizophrenia, really,,  when there are so many other Axis 1 identifiers.  In addition to Axis 4,, and what about her GAF,,  blah,, blah,, blah





aftershok said:


> No one is a lost cause,, ever,,  and every person in the world can gain a diagnosis,,  Be well,,



Use ellipses (.....) god dammit!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Use ellipses (.....) god dammit!


Why?  Then we're going to start arguing at him "Stop using ellipses!"


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> growing up like that you probably would benefit from some help from a psychologist. not trying to make fun of you or anything, but anyone growing up like that is bound to have mental issues.



yep. 



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> See? I told you he has a loathing of humans.  Its a rough world out there kid.  Id less challenge his way of thinking as I would simply let you folks know that a kid thats been abused by the world will come to hate it, OR they will come to love something else.
> 
> Just because he thinks out of the box doesnt mean that he has issues.  Probably means that he has potential more than anything.  As for you, Id suggest getting some work in a pet shop or something along those lines.  Your right on one thing: Working with animals does a great deal for ones soul.  I used to go to the Animal Shelter and I loved feeling needed there.



In my situation, not possible.



Attaman said:


> Quite a lot, in fact.  The only reason they tend to get ignored is because the media love that (violence) shit.
> 
> Personally I'd say to take a look into the potential cures for radiation sickness coming along, the wonderful images we've taken from space, read up on people saving another's life (try some firefighter stories), check out Alexander the Great perhaps, maybe a few other things.



thanx for ur suggestion, but i am not very good at reading.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

..*sigh* dieing is just so much easier.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> ..*sigh* dieing is just so much easier.



You know, I thought the same thing, and it isn't


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Why?  Then we're going to start arguing at him "Stop using ellipses!"



lol
Better than comas.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You know, I thought the same thing, and it isn't



depends on how u die doesn't it?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 12, 2009)

Are we gonna talk about psychological problems or we gonna try to convince you not to commit suicide?

If your so allregic to cats theres other lines of work that allow you to avoid that kind of contact.   Zoo work for one, you could be fed/feeding the alligators.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> depends on how u die doesn't it?



not at all.

In my experience, even if you get past the fear of actually wanting to kill yourself, and the fear of trying to kill yourself, you most likely wont get past the fear of realising that your about to die.

I overdosed on insulen when my problems got out of hand, about 10 min later when the low-blood sugar problems got severe, i got scared out of my mind about what was happening, and rushed for the glucose injection.

same story the next two times.

right thats the trying to make you not kill yourself bit. As for the problems, i think ive said about as much as i can about your feelings.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Are we gonna talk about psychological problems or we gonna try to convince you not to commit suicide?


 
same thing isn't it?



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> If your so allregic to cats theres other lines of work that allow you to avoid that kind of contact.   Zoo work for one, you could be fed/feeding the alligators.



I told u, not possible to do in my situation



An Lasair Rua said:


> not at all.
> 
> In my experience, even if you get past the fear of actually wanting to kill yourself, and the fear of trying to kill yourself, you most likely wont get past the fear of realising that your about to die.
> 
> ...



there other ways to die besides killing yourself. and yeah thank you.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

ah i meant to put 'if suicide is your option' after that, but i must have hit backspace instead of enter >_<

your welcome anyway


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

ok, obviously i am messed up in the head but i don't think I am schitzofranic(however u spell it). so, does anyone here know or have a guess as to what is wrong with me? Sparticle said I was a misanthrope. Does anyone agree?


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> ah i meant to put 'if suicide is your option' after that, but i must have hit backspace instead of enter >_<
> 
> your welcome anyway



ok and ty


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

possibly you might have clinical lycanthropy

'the belief that one can turn oneself into, or is in fact, an animal'

its mostly used to describe 'warewolf syndrome' but on occasion people tend to form opinions of themselves as other animals trapped as humans such as cats, dogs, foxes etc.

what wiki thinks about it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinical_lycanthropy


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> possibly you might have clinical lycanthropy
> 
> 'the belief that one can turn oneself into, or is in fact, an animal'
> 
> ...



i heard about that. but I am not violent so I don't think so


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

hmm i didnt read anything about overtly violent behaviour in that, whatever.

misanthropy being a dislike, contempt or genuine hatred for anything human, or to do with human race, it could describe a part of your general condition. but not it as a whole.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misanthropy


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> hmm i didnt read anything about overtly violent behaviour in that, whatever.
> 
> misanthropy being a dislike, contempt or genuine hatred for anything human, or to do with human race, it could describe a part of your general condition. but not it as a whole.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misanthropy



right


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

All I can tell you is this. Regardless of your feelings towards humanity, you are human. So get used to it. Learn to see the good side of humanity. Learn to appreciate what is there that is good about human kind, and redirect your thoughts away from only finding yourself attracted to animals in the sense you want to be the animal fucking.

Do you like having the level of intelligence you do now? All the things that please you? If you got what you want, much of what you do enjoy in life will go away. So don't turn into a severe misanthrope and shut yourself away. No good comes from that.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

and no good comes from telling someone 'this is the way you should live, because its normal' either.

yes, we are human as regards to appearance and intelligence, but what about our personality? our feelings? our sense of purpose? they are all things that trancend the borders of 'humanity', we think, do and feel what we think is right to us. there is no normality to those things.

And as i believe alien said, she is not into bestiality, and does like some humans, but finds most to be dislikeable, and her personality more animalic than humanoid.

so in a sense, she is only slightly misantropic, as well as slightly lycanthropic too imo.

Yes, it would be good to talk to someone, explore these feelings and how much effect they have on you. see if you can one day come to like some aspects of humanity.
but imho, at the end of the day, if you can keep yourself out of the 'grey areas' of your personality and still lead an active and fulfilling life, more power to you.

thats my opinion, and the last im going to give.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> and no good comes from telling someone 'this is the way you should live, because its normal' either.
> 
> yes, we are human as regards to appearance and intelligence, but what about our personality? our feelings? our sense of purpose? they are all things that trancend the borders of 'humanity', we think, do and feel what we think is right to us. there is no normality to those things.
> 
> ...



You say that now. I've seen in my time here in the Fandom, what happens to people who get consumed by misanthropy. Yes all humans are  complex beings with all these thoughts and emotions. You have to be careful when it comes to misanthropy because of what it turns you into if you let it get a grip on you. Hence my warning. You are human. Get used to it. Try to find positives in humanity. Don't let the misanthropy get to you too much. Be care what you focus on.

What happens when you fail to do so, is you dig yourself a deep hole that you'll never come of. It's a black hole. People who get sucked into it, I've seen them go from half-way happy people with some feeling of self worth, maybe their social skills are lacking but they are trying and in time they can get somewhere....from that to a true basement dwelling stereotype. So wrapped up in inane self and human loathing that they literally go insane. They shut themselves out from the world, and lose everything that used to matter and everyone that used to care. I know a few FA users that that to themselves but I'm not naming dropping in thread or PM.

It's okay to have thoughts of misanthropy. It's okay to have these yearnings for a more simple life. You never want to let it go too far. You'll destroy yourself and it's not worth it. Life does often suck. You can find worth in it, meaning it in, no matter what.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You say that now. I've seen in my time here in the Fandom, what happens to people who get consumed by misanthropy. Yes all humans are  complex beings with all these thoughts and emotions. You have to be careful when it comes to misanthropy because of what it turns you into if you let it get a grip on you. Hence my warning. You are human. Get used to it. Try to find positives in humanity. Don't let the misanthropy get to you too much. Be care what you focus on.
> 
> What happens when you fail to do so, is you dig yourself a deep hole that you'll never come of. It's a black hole. People who get sucked into it, I've seen them go from half-way happy people with some feeling of self worth, maybe their social skills are lacking but they are trying and in time they can get somewhere....from that to a true basement dwelling stereotype. So wrapped up in inane self and human loathing that they literally go insane. They shut themselves out from the world, and lose everything that used to matter and everyone that used to care. I know a few FA users that that to themselves but I'm not naming dropping in thread or PM.
> 
> It's okay to have thoughts of misanthropy. It's okay to have these yearnings for a more simple life. You never want to let it go too far. You'll destroy yourself and it's not worth it. Life does often suck. You can find worth in it, meaning it in, no matter what.



And then you find out it's kinda hard to pay your bills like that, so do you change? NNNOOOOO, that's for NIGGERS! INSTEAD, you get really good at putting on the APPEARANCE of everything being A-OK in your little make-believe world, and con someone like ME into MOVING IN WITH YOU SO YOU CAN SUCK THEM DRY

If I ever see that person again, there's no two ways about it, I AM going to jail


----------



## aftershok (Sep 12, 2009)

Mana_the_Vixen said:


> OP isn't schizophrenic, why does everyone have to suggest schizophrenia first? :/


That is what I was saying...


----------



## aftershok (Sep 12, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Use ellipses (.....) god dammit!


wow....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And then you find out it's kinda hard to pay your bills like that, so do you change? NNNOOOOO, that's for NIGGERS! INSTEAD, you get really good at putting on the APPEARANCE of everything being A-OK in your little make-believe world, and con someone like ME into MOVING IN WITH YOU SO YOU CAN SUCK THEM DRY
> 
> If I ever see that person again, there's no two ways about it, I AM going to jail



Unfortunately in the furry fandom that is usually how it goes with our severe misanthropes. They get kicked by mom and daddy because they are 30 something years old and want to play SL all day, and refuse to get a job, and then you get Livejournals of the poor victims warning others to stay clear of certain moochers.

This is why when we see our on members dealing with feelings of misanthropy we should give them good advice that does not egg them on to become worse misanthropes. 

EDIT: We should be careful also to protect our friends whom we care about by keeping them away the best we can, from little severe misanthrope jerk circles. I had a good friend that was targeted by a group of very misanthropic Otherkin furs, who had their own little made up miniature fantasy hierarchy based on who is a dragon and who is not. They destroy people by egging them on to feed the self hate and loathing towards being human or just towards humanity in general. My friend was targeted by them, and I gave that friend a good talking to, and he stayed away. Meanwhile a friend of that friend was targeted and sucked in and well, the friend of a friend has been destroyed mentally, socially, and emotionally. Now he spends his day on the computer, whining about how his life sucks and how he wishes he could be the wolf that he knows he really is.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Yes, it would be good to talk to someone, explore these feelings and how much effect they have on you. see if you can one day come to like some aspects of humanity.



^^ this

re your post.
i said iwasnt going further but...

i agree with you on that point, there is no point in letting it consume you.
If that happens, it will get out of hand, and most likey distroy any chance of even reducing how misantropic alien is.

hence the advice im giving, go talk about it, someone who can try and help her so mayb she can learn to accept even some part of her humanity, and have some social integration.

but if she wants to keep feeling animalistic while she does that, its something only she can decide.

i know from experience that life seems overly shit sometimes, but then i find that there is something good to be had out of it, but then i know people who just cant see anything right with the world at all, and the pressure and thoughts they get sometimes makes them vengefully hateful of myself and the rest of their friends. so i will heartedly agree, its all about striking up a balance between your feelings of hatred to the world, and your likes from it.

*sigh*  perhaps we should just agree that whatever the case, alien getting some sort of help/councilling to work it out would be a prudent course of action yes? *offers pawshake*


----------



## Takun (Sep 12, 2009)

You seem to be a common internet attention whore.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> ^^ this
> 
> re your post.
> i said iwasnt going further but...
> ...



The person does need help, but the best help she can get is from a good friend who cares. I had a friend who went through something very similar to the OP, and I was there to help him out, and talk to him, and listen, and also tell him off for even thinking about joining this very bad Misanthrope jerk circle.

He's doing fine now. He's come to terms with his feelings and actually figured it was really just a passing thing. I remember another person, this one not so much a friend but a fur I knew, was being told by others that he is really a kitsune in soul or something. He was also dealing with misanthropy and all he needed was a good person willing to listen and rationalize things with him, and now he's fine too.

So yeah I agree he needs help but he also needs to be careful where that help comes from.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

^^
Agreed. I think either a good friend, or even a close relative who would take time to listen and understand would help a lot.

sorry if i got a little ahead of myself there, one thing about my personality is i find it hard to know when to stop and think about what im saying during convos like this. need to slow down >_<


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 12, 2009)

I.....nvm


----------



## Bacu (Sep 12, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You seem to be a common internet attention whore.


This.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 13, 2009)

my comment is this, just be who you are, no point in trying to change a person insides out when it's a passing or it's apart of the person.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You say that now. I've seen in my time here in the Fandom, what happens to people who get consumed by misanthropy. Yes all humans are  complex beings with all these thoughts and emotions. You have to be careful when it comes to misanthropy because of what it turns you into if you let it get a grip on you. Hence my warning. You are human. Get used to it. Try to find positives in humanity. Don't let the misanthropy get to you too much. Be care what you focus on.
> 
> What happens when you fail to do so, is you dig yourself a deep hole that you'll never come of. It's a black hole. People who get sucked into it, I've seen them go from half-way happy people with some feeling of self worth, maybe their social skills are lacking but they are trying and in time they can get somewhere....from that to a true basement dwelling stereotype. So wrapped up in inane self and human loathing that they literally go insane. They shut themselves out from the world, and lose everything that used to matter and everyone that used to care. I know a few FA users that that to themselves but I'm not naming dropping in thread or PM.
> 
> It's okay to have thoughts of misanthropy. It's okay to have these yearnings for a more simple life. You never want to let it go too far. You'll destroy yourself and it's not worth it. Life does often suck. You can find worth in it, meaning it in, no matter what.






Trpdwarf said:


> Unfortunately in the furry fandom that is usually how it goes with our severe misanthropes. They get kicked by mom and daddy because they are 30 something years old and want to play SL all day, and refuse to get a job, and then you get Livejournals of the poor victims warning others to stay clear of certain moochers.
> 
> This is why when we see our on members dealing with feelings of misanthropy we should give them good advice that does not egg them on to become worse misanthropes.
> 
> EDIT: We should be careful also to protect our friends whom we care about by keeping them away the best we can, from little severe misanthrope jerk circles. I had a good friend that was targeted by a group of very misanthropic Otherkin furs, who had their own little made up miniature fantasy hierarchy based on who is a dragon and who is not. They destroy people by egging them on to feed the self hate and loathing towards being human or just towards humanity in general. My friend was targeted by them, and I gave that friend a good talking to, and he stayed away. Meanwhile a friend of that friend was targeted and sucked in and well, the friend of a friend has been destroyed mentally, socially, and emotionally. Now he spends his day on the computer, whining about how his life sucks and how he wishes he could be the wolf that he knows he really is.



I think such a thing depends on ones mental capabilities. And I don't think I am the kind who gets so wrapped up in something make believe that it will harm me. And I am also not the kind of person who wants to be dependant on others for what I need just so I can play. 



Takumi_L said:


> You seem to be a common internet attention whore.



  I am not, but w/e


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 13, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> my comment is this, just be who you are, no point in trying to change a person insides out when it's a passing or it's apart of the person.



thank you :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 13, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I think such a thing depends on ones mental capabilities. And I don't think I am the kind who gets so wrapped up in something make believe that it will harm me. And I am also not the kind of person who wants to be dependant on others for what I need just so I can play.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not, but w/e



Well the kind of people who ruin others, take advantage of people who often have good mental capabilites but it's a low point in their life, and they want someone to listen. So often they'll pretend to be that friend and then try to pressure the person into seeing things their way later.

If you have a good head on your shoulders and you know not to let others use you like that, it's a good step in the right direction. I just like to warn people when they have the feelings you talk about, be careful. There are people out there who will seek to use you, and abuse you, and if you give in too much to feelings of misanthropy which I do believe you have, it can ruin you.

At the most be yourself as someone else said, but I'll go further and say that you don't have to have a boyfriend or girlfriend in order to have meaning in life. So if you cannot find it within yourself to ever look at people that way, you don't to. You can instead surround yourself with other good things, like good friends, good hobbies, and good social activities.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You say that now. I've seen in my time here in the Fandom, what happens to people who get consumed by misanthropy. Yes all humans are complex beings with all these thoughts and emotions. You have to be careful when it comes to misanthropy because of what it turns you into if you let it get a grip on you. Hence my warning. You are human. Get used to it. Try to find positives in humanity. Don't let the misanthropy get to you too much. Be care what you focus on.
> 
> What happens when you fail to do so, is you dig yourself a deep hole that you'll never come of. It's a black hole. People who get sucked into it, I've seen them go from half-way happy people with some feeling of self worth, maybe their social skills are lacking but they are trying and in time they can get somewhere....from that to a true basement dwelling stereotype. So wrapped up in inane self and human loathing that they literally go insane. They shut themselves out from the world, and lose everything that used to matter and everyone that used to care. I know a few FA users that that to themselves but I'm not naming dropping in thread or PM.
> 
> It's okay to have thoughts of misanthropy. It's okay to have these yearnings for a more simple life. You never want to let it go too far. You'll destroy yourself and it's not worth it. Life does often suck. You can find worth in it, meaning it in, no matter what.


 
O.O Omg............... That.... describes me..... I think I need to lay down, or go out or something.... that really scares me.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well the kind of people who ruin others, take advantage of people who often have good mental capabilites but it's a low point in their life, and they want someone to listen. So often they'll pretend to be that friend and then try to pressure the person into seeing things their way later.
> 
> If you have a good head on your shoulders and you know not to let others use you like that, it's a good step in the right direction. I just like to warn people when they have the feelings you talk about, be careful. There are people out there who will seek to use you, and abuse you, and if you give in too much to feelings of misanthropy which I do believe you have, it can ruin you.
> 
> At the most be yourself as someone else said, but I'll go further and say that you don't have to have a boyfriend or girlfriend in order to have meaning in life. So if you cannot find it within yourself to ever look at people that way, you don't to. You can instead surround yourself with other good things, like good friends, good hobbies, and good social activities.



Well, thank you. But I am to nervous to really make friends in real life. I did in the past and most of them were either involved in smoking weed, being drunk, or something else that was illegal or something stupid that I wanted no part of. There aren't any good folk really around here were I live to make friends with.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 13, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Well, thank you. But I am to nervous to really make friends in real life. I did in the past and most of them were either involved in smoking weed, being drunk, or something else that was illegal or something stupid that I wanted no part of. There aren't any good folk really around here were I live to make friends with.


Your tellin' me. The only honest friends I've made were my buds in high school...true friends they are. But now I'm at college and honestly have not found many nice honest people (the group I was with last completely fvked me over financially with my housing). I'm not very social but thats cause my perseption of every human being I run into is negative until they can prove otherwise. I'm lookin' for a girlfriend too, but most i've seen just want beer or sex....and the others are just messed up in some reason.  Others will talk to you as they are interested, then the next day you see them and they dont know what to do.  You think it's bad now just wait till those people grow up and have kids, then those kids have kids and so on. Socially (and every other way) this country is going down the sh1t hole faster then scout on Bonk!


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Been basically treated as and raised as an animal my whole life now that I think about it. had to sleep on the floor and even was fed meals that were basically table scraps in foster homes. This way of living is still pretty much the same today. only difference being is *i am homeless now*. and I am *staying with pple* who are just as bad as the foster parents i had. I have been called nothing but worthless and stupid throught out my whole life. No one ever really taught me anything except my school teachers. as for books, i seem to not be able to comprehend what I read half the time so no help there. so yeah, u get my point. sorry for being wordy.



What?


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 13, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> What?


your joking? that makes sense


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 13, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> Your tellin' me. The only honest friends I've made were my buds in high school...true friends they are. But now I'm at college and honestly have not found many nice honest people (the group I was with last completely fvked me over financially with my housing). I'm not very social but thats cause my perseption of every human being I run into is negative until they can prove otherwise. I'm lookin' for a girlfriend too, but most i've seen just want beer or sex....and the others are just messed up in some reason.  Others will talk to you as they are interested, then the next day you see them and they dont know what to do.  You think it's bad now just wait till those people grow up and have kids, then those kids have kids and so on. Socially (and every other way) this country is going down the sh1t hole faster then scout on Bonk!



you hit that right on the nose my friend.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human.



The Beast _did_ look better as a monster than he did as a human, are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, i see your point, but i am glad to be who i am. God made me this way, and this is how i will stay. I am glad to be a human.


----------



## Meeew (Sep 13, 2009)

In response to OP. 

You made a wrong turn at the fork, you are looking for bestiality, not furries.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

Im so tempted to put that Demotivational Poster but wont because the mods may be watching 

Can anyone help a folk with a bloodlust problem?  Im a serious grudgeholder, and Im scared one day Im gonna get forced into afight and itll get out of hand, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Uro (Sep 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You seem to be a common internet attention whore.


Pretty much yea.



tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> Well, i see your point, but i am glad to be who i am. God made me this way, and this is how i will stay. I am glad to be a human.


ALL MIGHTY JESUS CHRIST. THE POWER COMPELS YOU!



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Can anyone help a folk with a bloodlust problem?  Im a serious grudgeholder, and Im scared one day Im gonna get forced into afight and itll get out of hand, if you know what i mean.


RPing doesn't work in real life. Just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 14, 2009)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> Well, i see your point, but i am glad to be who i am. God made me this way, and this is how i will stay. I am glad to be a human.



XD cool. you have the same avatar that my bf has at another web site


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You seem to be a common internet attention whore.



I am not attention whore, I am an info whore.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 15, 2009)

So it is a spiritual thing for you right. Nothing wrong with that. Some people will say you're weird and you took a wrong turn in life. But we are nothing more than the accumulation of the events in our lives. This is just the path that the events in your life lead you. Most people think timothy treadwell was messed up. But he still lived his life the way he wanted...you know until he was eaten. In any case I don't think anythings wrong with ya.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 16, 2009)

Wish folks'd say that about me.

 Its make moving and generally lif ein general alot more bearable.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 16, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Wish folks'd say that about me.
> 
> Its make moving and generally lif ein general alot more bearable.


I don't know your situation but it applies to pretty much everyone.:smile:


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 16, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> I don't know your situation but it applies to pretty much everyone.:smile:


 
Theyre just too damned man about it to fess up though


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 17, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> So it is a spiritual thing for you right. Nothing wrong with that. Some people will say you're weird and you took a wrong turn in life. But we are nothing more than the accumulation of the events in our lives. This is just the path that the events in your life lead you. Most people think timothy treadwell was messed up. But he still lived his life the way he wanted...you know until he was eaten. In any case I don't think anythings wrong with ya.



Thank you ^_^ 



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Theyre just too damned man about it to fess up though



XD i agree


----------



## Tantroo_McNally (Sep 17, 2009)

#1) Human beings are animals... So when people say, "You think you're an animal? You're crazy!" No if they thought they were a plant, then they'd be crazy. 

#2) The purpose of this thread at all confuses me, it starts off with a person describing themselves, asking people what they though. Anyone who say, tha's cool, gets a thumbs up, anyone who goes. "You're a bit weird" gets a thumbs down. I mean, was there some sort of other purpose to this thread other then. "Here's how unNormal I am, please tell me how cool it is to be unnormal?"


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

I think that honestly thinking you are an animal is a bit over the top but having a spiritual connection with your own  fursona is okay


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

And by the way alienkitty I think the way u feel is not messed up im on your side all the way


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 17, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Theyre just too damned man about it to fess up though



true. ( even I already have some things messed up in my life too that can't be helped and it bears as a reminder.).


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> I think that honestly thinking you are an animal is a bit over the top but having a spiritual connection with your own  fursona is okay





Trevfox said:


> And by the way alienkitty I think the way u feel is not messed up im on your side all the way



ty :3



Tantroo_McNally said:


> #1) Human beings are animals... So when people say, "You think you're an animal? You're crazy!" No if they thought they were a plant, then they'd be crazy.
> 
> #2) The purpose of this thread at all confuses me, it starts off with a person describing themselves, asking people what they though. Anyone who say, tha's cool, gets a thumbs up, anyone who goes. "You're a bit weird" gets a thumbs down. I mean, was there some sort of other purpose to this thread other then. "Here's how unNormal I am, please tell me how cool it is to be unnormal?"



are you asking me a question or just making a statement?


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 18, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Pretty sure this one will be locked, but I hope not because I am very serious with this one and I want to know if I am the only one who is like this.
> 
> I understand that all furries are different and the vast majority are simply furries because the appreciate the art of it. But for me, being a furry is way deeper than that. I will go ahead and straight out say that my oriantation is furry. I find animal land mammals only to be attractive. Before you start calling me a sicko, let me say this. I do not see myself as a human wanting to be in love with an animal, I see myself as an animal wanting to be in love with another animal. If you don't get that then maybe this will help. As a human, I would not marry and animal. If I was an animal, then I would. Why I am like this? No clue of course. But what I do know is that I find humans to be the most repulsive creatures to ever walk the earth. I do not find humans attractive at all and I hate it to death that I am one. I also do not find anthros, monkeys, or apes attractive. Anything that has human features I don't find attractive. The only thing I like about humans is our ability to dream(not refering to unconsious dreaming) and our hands. I have always been like this. I wasn't even 10 years old yet watching disney's beauty and the beast thinking the beast looked better that way than he did as a human. Also, don't be thinking I am someone who favs beastiality and such because it, along with all other porn, I find completely repulsive. In short, I rather be an animal. So, does anyone else here feel like this?
> 
> Thought I should add one final note: this thread does not express what the furry fandom is or represents. This is my own comment.



First check if you didnt do any drugs, then get help.


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 19, 2009)

We're all animals, mainly because humans are animals.

How old are you? Two years ago i went through a stage where I wished i was a dragon instead... You get over it... trust me...

And as for the attraction to animals and not liking humans... well... It's your life... you'll live...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 20, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> To actually believe you are an animal, though, is a bit too far.
> I'll admit, I'd be more comfortable and free being Zhael, but I don't really think I am him, he is just part of me.
> You, on the otherhand, from what I gather, actually think you are a cat.


 Well, humans are a breed of animal. We are just more intelegent than other breeds. That, and we have thumbs.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 20, 2009)

I think some-- no, most humans are fairly repulsive. They all have they're selfish disires, wants and 'needs' and most would kill they're neighbor if they got something good out of it. Humans only strive to get a leg up on others in the rat race of life. It's those of us who have found a hobby, purpose or cause that can truly live and be free.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> First check if you didnt do any drugs, then get help.



Never touched a single drug in my life. Not even beer or cigeretts.



Mojotaian said:


> We're all animals, mainly because humans are animals.
> 
> How old are you? Two years ago i went through a stage where I wished i was a dragon instead... You get over it... trust me...
> 
> And as for the attraction to animals and not liking humans... well... It's your life... you'll live...



I am 23. I have been like this for my whole life thus far, so I doubt I will grow out of it. You don't grow out of who u are.



Trigger said:


> Well, humans are a breed of animal. We are just more intelegent than other breeds. That, and we have thumbs.



lol I know wasn't politically correct. I know humans are animals. what I ment was nonhuman animals.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

Get help.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> Never touched a single drug in my life. Not even beer or cigeretts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah , you do grow out of things.

Even things that you think are "the core of your entire being" and "who you are."


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Trigger said:


> I think some-- no, most humans are fairly repulsive. They all have they're selfish disires, wants and 'needs' and most would kill they're neighbor if they got something good out of it. Humans only strive to get a leg up on others in the rat race of life. It's those of us who have found a hobby, purpose or cause that can truly live and be free.


 
I agree.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

redcard said:


> Yeah , you do grow out of things.
> 
> Even things that you think are "the core of your entire being" and "who you are."



That's true for some people, but I don't think it's true for me.


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> That's true for some people, but I don't think it's true for me.



I guess you'll find out in 20 years or so.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

redcard said:


> I guess you'll find out in 20 years or so.



By then I will be 43 lol. And I still don't think so. I would say why, but I am not going to get into that


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> By then I will be 43 lol. And I still don't think so. I would say why, but I am not going to get into that


Say it.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Say it.


nope


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> nope


What if I ask please?


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> What if I ask please?



lol i still want to say no, but i guess it's no big deal. The reason y i don't think i will grow out of this is because this is a way of life for me. And a way of life is never changed, IF it doesn't have to be. Also, I am thinking of declaring a type 2 furry which what I would be.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> lol i still want to say no, but i guess it's no big deal. The reason y i don't think i will grow out of this is because this is a way of life for me. And a way of life is never changed, IF it doesn't have to be. Also, I am thinking of declaring a type 2 furry which what I would be.


I don't think you'll grow out of it because there's obviously something wrong with your brain.  

You're spelling, grammar, and reasoning is still on an adolescent level, despite being 23 years old, and that's a bad sign.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think you'll grow out of it because there's obviously something wrong with your brain.
> 
> You're spelling, grammar, and reasoning is still on an adolescent level, despite being 23 years old, and that's a bad sign.



exactly and you're telling me XD But seriously, that's what happens to people who are born in my situation. Sad ain't it? It's why I support suicide and the death penalty. Not much of a life to be lived when u r dumb, so y bother.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> exactly and you're telling me XD But seriously, that's what happens to people who are born in my situation. Sad ain't it?


I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with your "situation".  Are you referring to the fact that you'd rather be an animal than a person or something else?

If you support suicide so much, then why don't you do it?


----------



## Bacu (Sep 21, 2009)

This thread needs to be put out of its misery.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with your "situation".  Are you referring to the fact that you'd rather be an animal than a person or something else?



I was referring to the brain problem.



Jashwa said:


> If you support suicide so much, then why don't you do it?



to big a coward to do it myself. But I know a way to get killed. I would have done it a long time ago, but my friends and my bf beg me to stay alive. And that's all that's stopping me for the moment.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> to big a coward to do it myself. But I know a way to get killed. I would have done it a long time ago, but my friends and my bf beg me to stay alive. And that's all that's stopping me for the moment.


The point wasn't to convince you to kill yourself.  It was to try to help you see that there are things to live for and suicide is retarded.  Life isn't all about you, it's mostly about everyone else and society.  You don't live for yourself, in most cases, you live for your friends and loved ones.  This is why you should get help.  If you can get help and stop making yourself feel so depressed and messed up in the head, then it benefits those people who don't deserve to be hurt by your selfishness.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The point wasn't to convince you to kill yourself.  It was to try to help you see that there are things to live for and suicide is retarded.  Life isn't all about you, it's mostly about everyone else and society.  You don't live for yourself, in most cases, you live for your friends and loved ones.  This is why you should get help.  If you can get help and stop making yourself feel so depressed and messed up in the head, then it benefits those people who don't deserve to be hurt by your selfishness.



i ain't that dumb. i know it's not about me. it's because i am useless to everyone that makes me depressed.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> i ain't that dumb. i know it's not about me. it's because i am useless to everyone that makes me depressed.


You obviously have some use to them if they want you to stay alive.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You obviously have some use to them if they want you to stay alive.



 I doubt that. And I don't think they actually care about me. they just don't want go through life knowing that someone they knew killed them self. As for my bf, idk what in the hell he sees in me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 21, 2009)

I declare that all posters in this thread are awesome.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> I doubt that. And I don't think they actually care about me. they just don't want go through life knowing that someone they knew killed them self. As for my bf, idk what in the hell he sees in me.


I'm going to stop trying to talk sense into you.  You obviously have given up.


----------



## oneiroly (Sep 21, 2009)

it's a phase


----------



## GraemeLion (Sep 21, 2009)

Yepyep.

Phase. 

You'll grow out of it.  All of it.  You look like someone who kinda just found furry.  Well, the honeymoon ends.   Life moves on.   It's not as shiny as it once was.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm going to stop trying to talk sense into you.  You obviously have given up.



yeah, i have. but it's ok, isn't it?


----------

